# Enclosing my porch



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Chefgjorvad said:


> I am looking to enclose my front porch. Right now it is a covered porch with kneewalls and I am going to tear down the existing kneewalls and rebuild and was looking to enclouse the porch at the same time. I was just wondering if anyone had some suggestions on the best way to go about this?
> 
> The porch is about 9 feet by 23 feet and I want to keep from having to look through annoying screens to watch the neighborhood from my porch. Any have any great ideas on the best way to go about this project?


 
Please clarify: Are you simply enclosing the porch for "Privacy purposes" or for "year-round use" (insulating and heating)?


----------



## Chefgjorvad (Jun 16, 2007)

I am looking to enclose it for more to keep the elements out I was thinking ity would be like a 3 season porch.


----------

